# Bike Racks that will not scratch your car trunk...?



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

any good bike racks that will not scratch the car trunk??

I currently own a 2001 Lexus IS300 sedan. Need a bike rack that will fit 2-3 bikes.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i think a lot of it has to do with making sure the trunk is clean where the rack makes contact with it. any sand or dirt under it will definitely scratch the paint. you might want to think about a roof rack if you're worried about scratches.


----------



## jonesy66 (Dec 25, 2007)

check out this rack, good deal on this demo
Login


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone that mounts on your roof shouldn't scratch your trunk. 

Sorry, couldn't resist being a smart a$$. I have seen people put a towel between their racks and and truck lids. I presume this is to prevent scratches. I don't know if this makes them any less secure though.


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

I do not wish to drill holes to my car so no roof bike racks


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Eventually your car will get scratched if you use a trunk rack. The best way to avoid that is install a trailer hitch and purchase a hitch rack. Alternatively you can install a roof rack. Just remember in the back of your mind that it won't be IF you will crunch a bike riding on the roof but WHEN


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

nova_xxx said:


> I do not wish to drill holes to my car so no roof bike racks


Whoa no reason you'd have to drill holes in your roof to have a roof rack.
They use clips that hold onto the upper door channel and pads that sit on the roof.

The saris bones racks seem to do a good job of holding bikes as well as not scratching paint. You can also add some 3m clear bra (http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard_Paint_Protection/Film/) pieces under where the feet would rest for the trunk rack.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

edubfromktown said:


> Eventually your car will get scratched if you use a trunk rack. The best way to avoid that is install a trailer hitch and purchase a hitch rack. Alternatively you can install a roof rack. Just remember in the back of your mind that it won't be IF you will crunch a bike riding on the roof but WHEN


This is all true. Also, roof racks cause scratches too - grit gets between the feet and the paint on your roof, and also dirt/mud falls down onto the roof. These things always made me a sad auto detailing enthusiast.

Hitch mount platform racks are the best way I've found to carry around bikes. Of the platform racks out there, Swagman's design appeals the most to me. It packs down really small when not in use, sets up in a jiffy, and holds everything very securely.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Whoa no reason you'd have to drill holes in your roof to have a roof rack


They're speed holes...they make the car go faster.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Eventually your car will get scratched if you use a trunk rack. The best way to avoid that is install a trailer hitch and purchase a hitch rack. Alternatively you can install a roof rack. Just remember in the back of your mind that it won't be IF you will crunch a bike riding on the roof but WHEN


This is all true. You are also forcing a part of the car to carry a load that it wasn't designed for. Even though it may seem fine for months or a season, it may start to sag or leave indents after a while, this is fairly common in addition to scractching the paint after a while (unavoidable).

A good hidden hitch type receiver can barely be seen from any angle, and you can take the rack off when it's not in use. Modern hitch-racks (not the "hanging style") are infinitely better than the first generations and pretty much all are designed so you can access the trunk/hatch/rear.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

depends on your car. i've never had to drill any holes with my thule racks. audis have built in support beams inside the door frame, but most door frames are extremely sturdy because that is one of the most important structural parts of your car. my car has little arrows telling you where to put the rack feet on the inside of the door frame, so i'm pretty confident that if audi's telling me where to put the rack, it'll be ok to put the rack there. as for scratches, you just have to make sure that the feet and paint are clean and dirt free before you mount it, after you mount it the rack's not moving a mm, so even if dirt were to get under it, that rack's not moving, so its not scratching. i could probably lift the car from my racks.

trunk racks, while they're easy to remove and whatnot, i don't trust putting that much weight on the hinges either. i used to use one, and it did bend my truck up a little bit. it could be the hinges being pulled upward and bent, i dunno. i had a rack anyways and i didn't trust hanging the bikes from the top of the trunk lid basically so i got some roof carriers. i like being able to lock the bike to the car as well.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Being car free it was important for us to have a rack that would not damage rental cars. We found it in the Saris Bones. It has not left a mark on any car we have attached it to. Our shop has sold dozens of these racks without a negative comment from any of our customers.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

edubfromktown said:


> Eventually your car will get scratched if you use a trunk rack. The best way to avoid that is install a trailer hitch and purchase a hitch rack. Alternatively you can install a roof rack. Just remember in the back of your mind that it won't be IF you will crunch a bike riding on the roof but WHEN


Vehement agreement. That's right; vehement.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

My Yakima Little Joe hasn't scratched my trunk lid much, but it _has_ discolored the paint where the foam protectors lie on top of the lid. 'Course, I leave my carrier on for days, sometimes weeks at a time. The picture here is a newer version of the rack- the foam feet on my rack are much bigger than shown and more of a triangle size, so there's more contact on the paint.

The paint will also start to chip where the clips on the straps attach to the trunk edges. Pretty sure that it's not just Yakima owners who would have a problem with this.


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

softride is the way to go. best bike rack I have ever had and accommodates up to 4 bikes


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> Being car free it was important for us to have a rack that would not damage rental cars. We found it in the Saris Bones. It has not left a mark on any car we have attached it to. Our shop has sold dozens of these racks without a negative comment from any of our customers.


You cannot be serious here. Any extended use of this rack on a vehicle will cause damage. It's not a question of if, it is more like when. And it will. Sure, if you are using it for a couple of days on a rental car, it should be fine. Try a year of use on an SUV, with taking the rack off, and washing and waxing the contact points. It did quite a bit of damage to our lease vehicle. I was very disappointed in it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

nova_xxx said:


> I do not wish to drill holes to my car so no roof bike racks


That's not necessary.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Zakman said:


> Anyone that mounts on your roof shouldn't scratch your trunk.


It's either that or get a hitch rack. If your car is so precious to you that it can't have a few scratches then the hitch rack is your option.

It's that or get a second car that you could care less about.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Caffeine Powered said:


> It's either that or get a hitch rack. If your car is so precious to you that it can't have a few scratches then the hitch rack is your option.
> 
> It's that or get a second car that you could care less about.


*Couldn't care less.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I second Whodaphuck's contribution. SeaSucker FTW. I want one so bad.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> Being car free it was important for us to have a rack that would not damage rental cars. We found it in the Saris Bones. It has not left a mark on any car we have attached it to. Our shop has sold dozens of these racks without a negative comment from any of our customers.


That was the exact rack that scratched my paint and caused my bumper to sag.

It's just that it won't happen over a weekend, it takes a while.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem all though I always attach it so the bottom of the rack is on the lower part of the hatch/trunk door and not the bumber, that way the trunk lid could still operate with the rack installed, bikes off of course.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> That's not necessary.


I'm sure these are tested and secure, but the idea of a suction cup roof rack SCARES THE S**T OUT OF ME!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with a Subaru Outback? Roof rack is obvious but I dont want to do that because aside form it being a pain in the ass I also want to be able to carry bikes with a roof top box. 

I've been thinking of having a hitch installed but not sure if i want to shell out the money. I'm not sure how well something like a saris bones would go no the hatch. It has a small wing (more like the roof just hangs over the hatch glass by a few inches) which would require the straps to basically go straight out.


----------



## seabiZcut (Apr 15, 2012)

Gotta love my Fit! I personally do not like having bikes on a rack exposed to the elements unless I have to. But if I had to get a rack I would get a trailer hitch and go that route. Seems much sturdier and less likely to scratch.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

hankscorpio said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Subaru Outback? Roof rack is obvious but I dont want to do that because aside form it being a pain in the ass I also want to be able to carry bikes with a roof top box.
> 
> I've been thinking of having a hitch installed but not sure if i want to shell out the money. I'm not sure how well something like a saris bones would go no the hatch. It has a small wing (more like the roof just hangs over the hatch glass by a few inches) which would require the straps to basically go straight out.


1. Go to your regional NASIOC chapter private classifieds section
2. Start a new post that says "WTB hitch for Outback"
3. People will hook you up for cheap
4. Install it yourself for free. If you can remove and reinstall 4 bolts, you can do it.
5. Enjoy

I got a brand new receiver bar for my WRX from a dude who never installed it, for $70. I posted my WTB ad, and had the hitch by that evening.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Go on advance auto and find a curt hitch. Then google "advance auto coupon code" and use the best deal. I bought one for my wrx for $75 with free shipping to my house.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Roof Racks


----------

